# How is this done?



## DanCampbell (Mar 4, 2011)

All,
I am really impressed with the paint jobs that I see on a lot of lures here, I am stumped at how they are done. it seems that a translucent color is put down over the base colors and it looks like you are seeing the lure through colored glass. (I hope that makes sense to someone)

Is there a thread that talks more about this? I am searching but have not found much on the actual step by step of painting.

I am attaching a lure photo that I really like, I think it's Vince's lure and I hope he does not mind me using it as an example.
Dan


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The painting process is one of the phases of making a bait that is a lot of fun. 

There are a number of ways to get the job done, but basically the answer starts with the paint you are using. 

There are two types of paint that most builders choose to use...oil base or water base. Both have advantages and disadvantages and both offer something unique in the way of how they can be applied and combined to get different effects.

The process for the bait you've posted consisted of painting the bait white and then overlaying a number of different paints called "pearls." The pearl paints produce a range of color from light to dark depending on whether you shoot them over a light color or a dark color. Its sort of like mxing the color on the bait itself. 

There are a number of different pearl colors, but as an example: Blue pearl will be a light blue if you shoot it over white. It will be very light and you will pretty much only see the light blue when the light reflects off the surface at a certain angle. (This works well on a bait which tends to change angles as it 'wobble's' or 'wiggles' through the water.)

Take the same blue pearl paint and shoot it over a black base coat and it will turn a dark, rich blue color while still maintaining that pearlescent look. Of course, shooting the blue pearl over gray will produce something in between and then you can shoot it over other colors to get a number of interesting effects. I've been playing with the pearl stuff for a number of years and I still get a new result now and then.

All of the above pertains to the oil based paints, which I prefer. Other effects, just as interesting and eye-catching, can be achieved using water-based paints such as Createx, which is probably the most commonly used water-based brand of paints. 

All in all, you have to experiment with whatever paint type you have chosen, but the process consists of painting a base coat and then shooting a color (not necessarily just pearl) over the base coat. If for example, you shoot florescent colors over white it will be brilliant and sort of loud. If you shoot the same color over black, it will mute the color and change the final look quite a bit.

Darker colors tend to be more noticeable on a bait and you have to use discretion so that they don't overwhelm the paint pattern. Black for example, can really dominate the pattern and should, in my opinion, but used sparingly on most color patterns. Even deeper greens and blues can have a similar effect. Of course, some patterns require a dominant color effect and you actually strive to have say, a deep green be the predominant color with only a few highlights from the other colors you're working with.

As always, there are differing opinions and that's ok. There are few hard, fast rules and if you're having fun and catching fish, you're doing it right.

-Vince


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Vince,

Very well put!!!!!

and great bait pic 

MS


----------



## DanCampbell (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Vince, 
That helps a lot.
Dan


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Vince, I have seen you on Tackleunderground as that is where I used to visit a lot to learn more about custom painting lures.
Have you ever tried the pearls with the Createx?
I use Createx exclusively because thats what I have and I have some of the pearls colors.
What difference do you see in the oil base pearls from water base?


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Gsxrfanim,

I use A LOT of createx pearls, and I mix a lot of my own, and they work great. You can by pearl essence powder at craft/art stores and then mix them with a base like liquidex and you are good to go. The pearls are difficult to capture with pics, but out in the sun....WOW cool effects can be achieved.

Good luck,

MS


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

There are palette differences between the two types of baits. One is not superior to the other as to color. The reason I like oils is because if the bait's clear coat is breached by teeth or hooks the oil based paint is unaffected. The water-based paints smear and 'run' once the clear coat is punctured. Now it does'nt always happen, but it does happen and I have chosen to use oils to eliminate that possibility.

Oils have distinct disadvantages. The biggest, by far, is the solvents required to use the stuff and absolutely mandatory need for proper ventilation and a respirator. 

There are advantages to the oil/urethane type paints too. It does not require "flashing" between coats, dries incredibly fast, and in general is a lot easier to apply, at least in my experience. 

All in all, its a matter of personal preference, but...once I'm set up with a good paint booth and a respirator (which is a good idea no matter which type of paint you're using), I can use both water-based and oil-based paints and as a matter of fact, I do. I still occasionally use some water-based stuff, but only for smaller baits, such as
bass baits or walleye baits I make for friends. 

For the musky baits, I'm remain conscious of their teeth and the hook sizes required for the bigger baits, so I use only oils for them. I think it produces a higher quality bait because it lowers the risk of the paint 'running' if the surface of the bait is ever punctured.


----------

